# Would you pay $6M for an Acoustic?



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is nuts...

http://www.rjguitar.com/index.html


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

If it really is his and having it would make me play like him, I would sell my soul to the devil.


----------



## Chucksoup (Sep 27, 2006)

*lots of moola*

I would never have that kinda scratch to spend on a guitar.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Id buy it if it could shoot flames and make me travel through time... But I doubt it does that.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Nope. I would buy every colour Wolfgang guitar, every model of Gibson, Fender, Music Man and I don't think I'd hit the million dollar mark with all those guitars.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

I've never seen anything so absurd in my life. It's beaten, getting to the point where it's going to be "too aged" soon and is going to start sounding like crap, bridge will start lifting. You could buy an Olson James Taylor sig. (arguably one of the best sounding guitars anywhere right now) for a cool 25G's then fill your 8 car garage with Ferraris for what this guitar would cost. To be honest even if it cost $5000 I'd still buy a Taylor 914.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

No, I wouldn't but bear in mind that this is not a guitar per se. It's an artifact, and its value is determined by what collectors are willing to pay, not by its worth as an instrument.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

No I don't like 12 fret acoustics, maybe if they build, I mean find his 14 fret model I'll buy it for 3 million.

This is silly.

There's one born every minute or a fool and his money:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

elindso said:


> No I don't like 12 fret acoustics, maybe if they build, I mean find his 14 fret model I'll buy it for 3 million.
> 
> This is silly.
> 
> There's one born every minute or a fool and his money:smile:



Well yes, but the same could be said of someone who pays $5000. for a Les Paul or similar.


Now where did I put that "pet rock"....... E-bay here I come.


----------

